# Komodo 100w thermostat issues



## Lava (Mar 4, 2012)

So today I was wondering why the thermostat on my leopard gecko's tank wasn't switching on and off.. the answer being that instead of the 30C that I'd set the dial at, it was 36C in there! yikes!
This is a brand new viv with a brand new thermostat and frankly I'm concerned. I turned it waaaay down to 24C hoping that this would make it the correct temps if it's six degrees out, I don't know if that's going to work or not.. it looks like it's just getting really hot in there again :I

I have no idea what I should do about it. The worst part is that I can't even take it back if it's faulty because I attached the damn thing to the front of my viv with No More Nails sticky pads, urgh.

Has anybody else had this issue? I was using a Habistat mat & stat before this and that was absolutely fine.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

If you ignore the dial on the stat and adjust it going by the thermometer it will be ok.
Also where in relation to the heat source is the stat probe and thermometer?
Also what type of heating is it?


----------

